# Spa Days...



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And I think these pics show how GOOD he felt being all cleaned up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I really like about the updated forum, giving credit where it is due....

It's being able to copy paste pictures in vs going through the pain of uploading pictures onto my computer (I basically avoid keeping pictures on computers otherwise) + as I discovered this morning - I can manually resize the pics!!!! That's pretty cool. 

After posting pics last night, I went "Oh God" about the huge before/after grooming pics, but decided to deal with them this morning. 

Turns out dealing with them was easier than I though (I'd been thinking I'd have to copy/paste resized pics in).

So yay on that.

Other thing... somebody cracked me up elsewhere when they used my pics to enthuse about how much they love red goldens. And I mean they got carried away enthusing about how she loves the red colors and dogs in the show ring are too light (which LOL they most certainly are not!)....  And I was like, they are all medium gold with my puppy being the lightest in color for now and Jovi being the most yellow in color. They look darker in the pics because quite honestly it was getting dark outside!  (it was 5:30-6PM). People are soooo funny.











^^^ This is another pic doing the opposite thing. He's a richer gold color than this - but he was just washed out because I had him right underneath a bright light.  (he was all dry and ready to be trimmed in this pic).











^^^ This was him running with his sons on the last golden day we had a day or two before Christmas (it was positively balmy that week). We've had mud and heaps of snow ever since...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Love the before and after. Makes me think about getting my scary thinning shears and scissors and going after Rukie. You have a handsome trio.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bertie is beautiful! Nice job.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Looks good! Lol at red colors! I feel like Stella is medium and her coloring reminds me of her dad’s mom. A bit of a darker ear but coat is lighter...especially feathering and pantaloons as I call them. I keep thinking Noelle will likely be lighter. Who knows!


----------

